# 7th ANNUAL GOOD OL BOY BBQ BREAKING NEWS!!



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

On March 3, 2011 the Good Ol Boys, their sponsors and supporters along with a strong contingent of volunteers will host the 7th Annual Good Ol Boy BBQ Honoring America's Wounded Warriors.

We wish we could invite all of 2cool but limitations for space just won't allow us to do that. However, we invite you all to turn on your computer or your PDA and listen to the broadcast presented LIVE by ESPN The ZONe beginning* at 3pm CST*. You can access the broadcast here:
http://www.1250zone.com/

and click on the "LISTEN LIVE" button on the upper right side of the webpage. I think you'll enjoy what you hear and will be surprised by the guests who will be in attendance. We would like to thank all of 2cool for your support, your donations and your participation in everything the Good Ol Boys do.
RogerB
Vice Chair Good Ol Boys Hunting Club

_Now for a Message from the Chairman of the Good Ol Boys_
_For each event that the Good ol'boys put on I have a hat made up, (Brad does an awesome job helping me with this). For each event I put a different persons initials or name on the hat, so when people get the hats and ask about them we can tell them why these people are so special._

_In past years I've put:_
_huntr4life (Scott) dad's initials on a hat, he passed away last Dec. he was a Marine and always was very supportive of our events, Scott had no idea I did this until the day of the event, and when I gave him his hat he had to do a double take then relized what I had done._

_For this years hunt in Dec., I put "Tortuga" on the hat, to say Jim supports us is an understatement







, I should have put his name on the front of the hat







_

_For the BAMC BBQ hat, I read this story on 2cool and it really stayed wih me, its very typical of the stories that many of our returning troops face:_
_http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=320264_

_I sent Roger a PM back in Jan:_
_I would like your permission to put "Jake" on the side of this years BAMC BBQ event hat, in honor of your son and to remind us and everyone that sometimes the battle doesn't end when you step off the field. Let me know your thoughts._

_Roger replied that he and his wife would be honored, and are planning on attending and bringing Jakes daughter._
_George McEntyre (aka Stumpy) Chairman Good Ol Boys Hunting Club_


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking forward to it fellas!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Just heart sick that Donna Ann and me don't get to come to it this year Roger but you know all of the gang are always in our prayers. God Bless the Good Ol Boys and what they do.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent !!!!

You know I'll be there 'in spirit'....(and if'n ya skrew it up...I'll be there to haunt you.)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Excellent !!!!
> 
> You know I'll be there 'in spirit'....(and if'n ya skrew it up...I'll be there to haunt you.)


Did you hear that Blake? Don't be wearin' no Texan Jersey to the event


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

SJAdventures said:


> Just heart sick that Donna Ann and me don't get to come to it this year Roger but you know all of the gang are always in our prayers. God Bless the Good Ol Boys and what they do.


Thanks SJ. We know you would have made it and understand why you can't. We'll see you next year


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't wait, should be fun!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Did you hear that Blake? Don't be wearin' no Texan Jersey to the event


Maybe Scott will loan me his.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Time is drawing near............


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am so looking forward to meeting all of you and shaking your hands. You guys do a great thing for our heroes. Seven years, that is fantastic.
God bless you.
Pat


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Maybe Scott will loan me his.


I only bought one to scare the crows out of my garden, had to remove as the garden would not even grow with it there:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> I only bought one to scare the crows out of my garden, had to remove as the garden would not even grow with it there:slimer:


LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

See you fellas in a few days. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*See you folks there! -Hector*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

can't wait, see you folks there for sure!

:cheers:

Marcus


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

this is going to be fun. I stopped by the Warrior Family Support Center today. They are looking forward to having us again this year. ESPN Radio stopped by to check and make sure all communication lines worked for broadcast. Thursday is just around the corner.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dad and I are looking forward to it. See you guys there!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Wish we could make it, but I already had a 3 day class scheduled. Remember us next year and we'll do our best to be there.

Darlene


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Can't wait..... there are some folks I need to meet.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Wish we could make it, but I already had a 3 day class scheduled. Remember us next year and we'll do our best to be there.
> 
> Darlene


Believe me, we understand several of our group (me included) have had conflicts with our own events. Y'all will be missed and we'll make sure you're invited next year


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

for anyone spending the night after the event I would recommend trying to get a room in the downtown area near the riverwalk and Alamo. You don't have to spend a fortune either. Try this as a possible option:
http://www.holidayexpressriverwalk.com/
it's about a half-mile from the Alamo and right now because of the dates the Alamo re-enactments are going on and it's a neat thing to see.
just an option if you're going to stay overnight.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> for anyone spending the night after the event I would recommend trying to get a room in the downtown area near the riverwalk and Alamo. You don't have to spend a fortune either. Try this as a possible option:
> http://www.holidayexpressriverwalk.com/
> it's about a half-mile from the Alamo and right now because of the dates the Alamo re-enactments are going on and it's a neat thing to see.
> just an option if you're going to stay overnight.


I got Blake a room at Hotel Barato Para Los Que Realmente Lo ****** its supposed to be really nice


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

What about "party favor"?......lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Brete said:


> What about "party favor"?......lol


last time someone asked that question stumpy went and got his bearskin rug...not a pretty picture...believe me


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> last time someone asked that question stumpy went and got his bearskin rug...not a pretty picture...believe me


:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TOMORROW!! THAT'S WHEN IT HAPPENS! 300LBS of Brisket, 150lbs of Sausage, gallons of beans, pounds of potato salad, cake, ice cream, coffee, tea, water, soft drinks, the ALMOST PATSY CLINE BAND, ESPN The ZONE AM 1250 Broadcasting LIVE from the WARRIOR FAMILY SUPPORT CENTER at Brooke Army Medical Center.
TOMORROW. Priest Holmes University of Texas and Ex- Kansas City Chief Running Back, Wane McGarity, University of Texas and ex-Dallas Cowboy Wide Receiver.
The San Antonio Spurs Mascot Coyote, The San Anotonio Missions mascots Ballapeno and Puffy Taco, the Round Rock Express mascot Spike, along with a host of other folks TO INCLUDE:
JOSH DAVIS - FIVE TIME OLYMPIC SWIMMING CHAMPION owner of THREE Gold Medals and TWO Silver Medals, and I have NO Clue who else, We have a number of folks coming from our supporters including
CiCi's Pizxa, HEB, Coca Cola, Kiolbassa Sausage, Hill Country Dairies

ALL coming to say thank you to the men and women who defend this nation and stand the wall so that we, as a nation remain Free.

and of course the volunteers who've posted here already and who offered their time, their help to pull this off and make this, our 7th Annual BBQ Honoring America's Wounded Warriors another success!

I know many of you can't make it. I also know AM 1250 may not broadcast a strong enough signal for you to listen to the event.

So - At 3:00PM CST go on the internet and look up http://www.1250zone.com/ Click on the "Listen Live" logo on the upper right side of that web page and you'll be able to hear much of what we're doing.

We thank you, all of you, who've donated, volunteered your tme and provided us with the opportunity to do this again. For the Good Ol' Boys this is a labor of love and we'll do it every year for as long as there's a Warrior Family Support Center, for as long as this nations warriors are there - we'll be there too.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

one more thing all of you need to know - CiCi's Pizza sponsored the ESPN broadcast yesterday, by doing so they guaranteed that ESPN would be there - that the time wouldn't be bought by someone and keep them from coming again. In addition, CiCi's is working with the Warrior Family Support Center to provide pizza from time to time to the WFSC and the troops that are there. Their sponsorship didn't come cheap, their generosity to the WFSC came from the heart. That's one fine family, and frankly CiCi's is one of the better pizza restaurants I enjoy going to, besides very good pizza (including take out) they have great salads, pasta and desserts.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> I got Blake a room at Hotel Barato Para Los Que Realmente Lo ****** its supposed to be really nice


" Cheap For those who really ******" :texasflag


----------

